# RIP DEAR SASSY



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Jan 28, 2011)

I lost my beautiful Sassy tonight. I went to a 4H meeting and she was fine. I went out to feed tonight and it looked like she broke her neck. I held her as she passed. RIP and binky at the rainbow bridge dear Sassy


----------



## Yield (Jan 28, 2011)

[align=center]Oh no, that is so sad  I'm so sorry.

Rest free, Sassy. :rainbow:ray:
You were a beautiful bunny. ink iris:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 28, 2011)

We're so sorry you lost you're beautiful little girl. Rest in peace Sassy and binky free at the bridge.:rip:


----------



## jujub793 (Jan 28, 2011)

Binky free sassy!! So sorry to hear of her passing


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you. Its harder to say good bye because she was my baby and she was only 4 months old. From the moment I saw her she was my baby. She would ride on my shoulder as I fed. 

Crystal


----------



## Nela (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm sorry about your lil one. Binky free cutie pie!


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you


----------

